# Jalapeño Jelly/Jam



## NorthernWinos (Nov 19, 2005)

Jalapeño Jelly/Jam
Great with cream cheese on a cracker...or peanut butter. 
Jars make good gifts for friends who enjoy any hot food.

1 1/2 Cup Cider Vinegar
3 big green bell peppers
12+ Jalapeños [depending on your palate]
  [remove seeds for tamer jelly/jam]
In a blender put 1/2 cup vinegar with some of the cut up peppers..puree....repeat.
Let pulp set for an hour or so, stir occasionally until foam settles.
Measure:
5 cups pulp
a couple drops of green food color
7 cups of sugar
1/2 tsp. butter to prevent foam
1 box Sure Jel or other fruit pectin
Follow jam recipe. 

***Wear rubber or latex gloves when handling peppers.
*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------

